# Gaggia Paros



## mouthyman (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I've got a Gaggia Paros, which I very much like however it could really do with some love as the previous owner hadn't taken the best care,

Does anyone know where I could purchase spares for this machine? And a new portafilter to help return it to its former glory?

I've also noticed its lack of cream when making shots recently, it has been thoroughly cleaned and the pressure seems fine, Although the coffee grounds are very wet when removing the filter after pouring a shot..... At thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I think a Paros has the same insides as a Classic. Parts should be easy enough to source. I have an old school gaggia portafilter spare if you could use it? Don't want any payment. It doesn't have spouts, just two holes in the bottom.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

The first question will be (as it always is) about the grinder. What grinder are you using. It's the most crucial part of the kit.

For spares its probably a good idea to get in contact with Mark (gaggiamanualservice on the forum or [email protected] on email). If he can't provide I'm sure he'll know who can.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks for the recomendation, glad to hear.. the main coffee production is standard gaggia solenoid. the grinder on paros is quite good. but needs care. not too hard to strip and clean the burrs, problems start if the motor fails. dont let any moisture into it. otherwise they are a good machine

mark


----------

